# Canister vs HOB??



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

My canister filter has died. Now I have to make a decision:

On a 125gal, I was using an AquaClear110 HOB with a Rena Filstar XP2 Canister.

So, should I replace the Canister with another XP2 (300gph flow rate) $100

or add another AquaClear110 HOB (max flow rate 500gph). $75

It seems that using the two AquaClears would be best, given the cost & gph. I actually prefer maintenance on the HOB since the canister sits in the basement on carpet and I have to haul it outside to clean it (pain in the butt!). I just want to purchase whatever will keep my tank cleanest....

Opinions please!!! I've been stalling and the water quality is falling fast!! :fish:


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I would say get a canister filter. Just because of the mechanical filtration part of it. However, Aquaclear 110s are awesome and you would probably be fine with one more minus the canister. But, it's upto you


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

roke28 said:


> I would say get a canister filter. Just because of the mechanical filtration part of it. However, Aquaclear 110s are awesome and you would probably be fine with one more minus the canister. But, it's upto you


So I'd need THREE AquaClears?? (I was using 1 canister + 1 AquaClear)


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

No, You can replace your canister filter with a aquaclear110. But, my suggession was to get another canister filter


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Gotcha.

But wouldnt the mechanical filtration be better in the AC since it has a higher flow rate?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you would be fine with another 110. Double up the foam in it and you get great mechanical filtration.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Since you have both, it seems you will know what you like and don't like with each type. For me, I'm switching to canisters as I don't like the HOB noise but that is a personal item we each have to choose. Either setup will give you good filtering.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i use 2 ac 110's on my 125 sa/ca community tank and they do a fantastic job along with weekly 50% water changes. the tank has been running for 2 years and never had a problem


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The best one is the one you are likely to keep clean. For me that would be the AC. It is easy to clean them during the weekly water change.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it's personal preference, I absolutely hate HOB filters. They are loud, and in plain sight so they take away from the tank.

I try to clean my canisters every 4-6 months. I think most people severely overfeed, because when I clean mine they are not really that dirty. Granted I am a little obbsessive about siphoning out any solids/waste that sit on top of the substrate. I run canisters on a 125g and 110g.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm switching to canisters over time and have a question about the maintenance. To me the filter does a number of things we like. First is keeping the water looking nice with mechanical straining so we need adequate flow. Second is keeping the bio-filtering going by converting any ammonia and nitrite. Third is moving water to keep it all even temperature and supplied with oxygen. Are there other things a filter should do, other than keep quiet and stay out of sight? Maybe I should include a big one for not driving the owner crazy with continuous maintenance?

That brings around my big question.

If the filter is doing all the first four items well, how can it be 
"bad tank maintenance behaviours" when it doesn't drive us crazy?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2006)

A friend of mine recently gave me a huge cannister filter (first one I have dealt with) and it was such a *************** I gave it back to them lol. Personally, I prefer the ease of HOB filters.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Beardo said:


> A friend of mine recently gave me a huge cannister filter (first one I have dealt with) and it was such a pain in the rear I gave it back to them lol. Personally, I prefer the ease of HOB filters.


I agree that some canister filter are a pain,like my magnum 350.

But I recently bought a fluval 105 for a smaller tank and it was very easy to set up with alot of filtering area plus it has a two trays for what ever you want to put in it.

Oh yeah quite,have to touch it to make sure its running lol.

If the larger ones are like this one I'll be switching over to them.


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

A expensive filter is one that won't last ,filter properly or hard to clean.

A cheap filter is one that will last,filter properly.easyto clean, adjustable flow rate & you can see the media and put a few in line if you want.And a large media surface.
NU-Clear (not ocean clear) Canister comes with a cartridge 25 or 100 mic. You add a pump befor it ( GPH) up to 900. Its nice to pick the flow. About $150 - 175 then you add the pump. The oldest one I have is about 12 years no leaks. That's cheap. PS A big + for canisters is the pre filter.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Please let's keep the discussion civil and focused on filters rather than who is or isn't talking trash.

Many thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Agreed. posts were removed. Let's keep it civil.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

BillD said:


> The best one is the one you are likely to keep clean. For me that would be the AC. It is easy to clean them during the weekly water change.


+1

HOBs are loud and unsightly to be sure. However, agitation at the surface is where it's at in terms of O2. If you're using a canister with the output below water level you're kind of toying with the oxygen levels in the tank to a degree. More on topic with the quoted post, people tend to forget that "stuff" that ends up in the filter is still "in the tank" in terms of water quality. It doesn't matter if you can't see it - a fish turd decaying in the filter is still fouling the water in the tank. Ease of cleaning the media on a regular basis makes HOB filters more attractive to me.

All that said, Hagen Fluval and Aquaclear filters and powerheads are built like tanks. I've had some for 20 years. Worst that happens is you have to replace an impeller. The foam is great too. I agree with the posters that suggest that you double up on foam blocks in the Aquaclear (or even fluvals) - no need for the carbon except as emergency medication/suspected toxin remover. Most of my AC filters have 3 foam blocks in them.


----------

